# Alright, let's do this fursona thing!



## churio (Jan 3, 2018)

The day someone finds out about this I am going to massively regret it. But screw it let's do it anyway. So I'm gonna need an artist (obviously). I want it to be an anthropomorphic cat (I was thinking something like Blaze the cat or Mae). I have about £20 to spend (which I think comes to around 23 or 25 U.S dollars). Now please help me embarrass myself!


----------



## jellicle (Jan 3, 2018)

You can find artists in the Art Sales and Auctions subforums, but I would suggest figuring out more about what you want for your fursona first. What kind of color scheme do you want? What markings do they have (spots, stripes, etc.)? Do you want a long hair or short hair? Do you want a long face, normal face, flat face? What body type do they have? Is there a specific breed you have in mind?

All of those are questions any good artist you commission will ask. And that's not even starting on things like personality and style... Have fun with it! Do a little brainstorming and see what you come up with!


----------



## churio (Jan 3, 2018)

jellicle said:


> You can find artists in the Art Sales and Auctions subforums, but I would suggest figuring out more about what you want for your fursona first. What kind of color scheme do you want? What markings do they have (spots, stripes, etc.)? Do you want a long hair or short hair? Do you want a long face, normal face, flat face? What body type do they have? Is there a specific breed you have in mind?
> 
> All of those are questions any good artist you commission will ask. And that's not even starting on things like personality and style... Have fun with it! Do a little brainstorming and see what you come up with!


Yeah I thought about these things but couldn't think of how to put it into words. Could you give me some examples of the face thing to make sure I'm on the same page as everyone else.


----------



## jellicle (Jan 3, 2018)

Flat face:

 
Normal face:
 
Long face:
 
Cephalic index - Wikipedia has a list of breeds by face type if you want to look for inspiration.

Do you think you could describe it using pictures? Like "Markings like this, face like this, colors like this, etc."?


----------



## churio (Jan 4, 2018)

jellicle said:


> Flat face:
> View attachment 26084
> Normal face:
> View attachment 26085
> ...


Absolutely!


jellicle said:


> Flat face:
> View attachment 26084
> Normal face:
> View attachment 26085
> ...


ABSOLUTELY!
So yeah when I say Blaze the cat style I'm referring to things like this:







Or this:






With a fairly rounded head and bigger eyes in proportion to the head than on say an actual cat. And I like normal faces the most. I can't tell you how hard it was to find male examples of these characters. If I found a cat of any kind it was usually some lion thing (hell the first image appears to be a lion although a lot cuter and with stripes).


----------



## jellicle (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, now we know what art _style _you want but that still doesn't say anything about the _character _you want for your fursona. Things like markings, colors, and clothes can make a fursona recognizable no matter what style it's drawn in.

For example, Majira Strawberry's twitter avatar is a recolor/redraw of Nick Wilde and, even though his fursuit looks nothing like Nick, it still looks like him because of his distinct markings and colors. Or look at Mae Borowski fanart. Most of it isn't done in the NitW style but Mae is still a short haired black/dark blue cat with notches in her right ear, red eyes, a dark red tuft on her head, and wearing Mae's clothes.

So what makes your fursona _yours_?


----------



## churio (Jan 5, 2018)

jellicle said:


> Well, now we know what art _style _you want but that still doesn't say anything about the _character _you want for your fursona. Things like markings, colors, and clothes can make a fursona recognizable no matter what style it's drawn in.
> 
> For example, Majira Strawberry's twitter avatar is a recolor/redraw of Nick Wilde and, even though his fursuit looks nothing like Nick, it still looks like him because of his distinct markings and colors. Or look at Mae Borowski fanart. Most of it isn't done in the NitW style but Mae is still a short haired black/dark blue cat with notches in her right ear, red eyes, a dark red tuft on her head, and wearing Mae's clothes.
> 
> So what makes your fursona _yours_?


I want it to be an earthy green colour like this:






And I want brown stripes going up the arms, this kind of brown:






And I want lighter brown eyes, this kind of brown:






And I think I'd also like a small red scart around the neck, like this one:





Anything else you recommend?


----------



## jellicle (Jan 5, 2018)

You could think about personality and backstory but those are pretty optional. Otherwise just head over to Art Sales and Auctions, read the posting rules, and commission away!


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 5, 2018)

How about body weight and height?
That helps too.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 5, 2018)

I might be able to put a sketch together for free to get you a visual sample. Although I am open for commissions haha.
You can click on the link in my signature for my style/prices.


----------



## churio (Jan 5, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I might be able to put a sketch together for free to get you a visual sample. Although I am open for commissions haha.
> You can click on the link in my signature for my style/prices.


Oh lovely! I like your drawings! Should I give you precise weights and measurements or use more image examples?


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 5, 2018)

This whole thread just makes me smile. Love seeing something new coming together!


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 5, 2018)

churio said:


> Oh lovely! I like your drawings! Should I give you precise weights and measurements or use more image examples?


Image examples would be much easier for me. n.n


----------



## churio (Jan 5, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Image examples would be much easier for me. n.n


Found the perfect image! This:






This is the kind of height and figure I want.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 5, 2018)

ok so how furry do you want him? just short hair like the refs?


----------



## churio (Jan 5, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> ok so how furry do you want him? just short hair like the refs?


Yes that would be perfect.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Meh, you don't have to worry about embarrassing yourself.  It's just art with a series of characterizations in your head.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 5, 2018)

churio said:


> Yes that would be perfect.


This is what I came up with, I hope it works.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> This is what I came up with, I hope it works.


Good as usual Yvvki!


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 5, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Good as usual Yvvki!


aw thank you >.< It's just a rough sketch though.


----------



## churio (Jan 5, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> This is what I came up with, I hope it works.


Alright last post before I go to bed.
First of all. That is wonderful!
Second. I might want to add a few extra details (I'll have them tomorrow)
And third. I will pay you as soon as possible you amazing person.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 5, 2018)

churio said:


> Alright last post before I go to bed.
> First of all. That is wonderful!
> Second. I might want to add a few extra details (I'll have them tomorrow)
> And third. I will pay you as soon as possible you amazing person.


if you are going to pay me, id rather do another drawing that i feel would be worth money xDD
And give me all the details!


----------



## churio (Jan 6, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> if you are going to pay me, id rather do another drawing that i feel would be worth money xDD
> And give me all the details!


Well alright I'll wait a bit to pay you. And I think I'll want some stripes on the tail (same as you did them on the arms). I'd also like a little more clothing. Specifically this:






Make sure it's un-buttoned (I like that look).

Also is it possible to add a little white tuft of fur in that neck area above the scarf?


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep I can do that! Give me a bit of time to draw something new. ☆


----------

